# خصص وقتاً للجلوس مع ابنائك والتحدث معهم



## حياة بالمسيح (1 ديسمبر 2019)

مهما كانت مسؤولياتك كبيرة ومهما كانت انشغالك بالعمل اليومي لكسب الرزق يجب ان تخصص وقتاً يومياً لمتابعة والحديث مع ابنائك عن ما يدور معهم وعن ما يحصل معهم وكن صديقاً لاولادك وبناتك لكي يتحدثوا بثقة وبحرية عن ماذا يشغلهم ومن يقابلهم وكن انت الاول من يعلم بجعل جو البيت هو المكان الافضل لابنائك باشباعهم بحبك وحنيتك ورعايتك ولا تهملهم متعذراً بمشغولياتك لانك المسؤول عنهم امام الله وانت وكيلاً عليهم هم هبة من الله وهم ليسوا ملكك بل ملك الله وحده فكن اميناً في وكالتك عليهم حتى ينشئوا وعلّمهم الاتكال على المسيح وحده ليكون لهم الصخرة التي تمنعهم من الانحراف وسط عالمنا المعّوج وليحفظهم لانهم جيل المستقبل وكنيسة يسوع المستقبلية


----------

